# Ummmm........



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

When will Wells be fit/allowwed to play?????????














Well???????


----------



## chn353 (Mar 12, 2006)

not 4 ages .. jvg is been an ***


----------



## CrackerJack (Jul 2, 2005)

seriously JVG is just being stupid


----------



## HayesFan (Feb 16, 2006)

At this point we don't know if its JVG or Bonzi, but my guess it's Bonzi's "who needs practice" attitude that is keeping him off the floor.

Someone (and I can't remember where the link was) said that he still wasn't doing full workouts with the team. Until he's doing that, you aren't going to see him on the bench. It's irritating that he hasn't been trying to make himself part of the team by showing up to even watch the games with the team.


----------



## CrackerJack (Jul 2, 2005)

HayesFan said:


> At this point we don't know if its JVG or Bonzi, but my guess it's Bonzi's "who needs practice" attitude that is keeping him off the floor.
> 
> Someone (and I can't remember where the link was) said that he still wasn't doing full workouts with the team. Until he's doing that, you aren't going to see him on the bench. It's irritating that he hasn't been trying to make himself part of the team by showing up to even watch the games with the team.


when i was watching a game earlier this year JVG said it was that Bonzi isnt at match fitness and bonzi replied with "im here to play basketball not run a marathon"


----------



## chn353 (Mar 12, 2006)

hahha bonzi is sooo ready


----------



## untamed guerilla (May 28, 2003)

ego's will kill any team


----------



## chn353 (Mar 12, 2006)

bonzi shuld get like 20 mins a game at least

we tried so hard to get him and his already missed nearly 1/4 of the season


----------



## HayesFan (Feb 16, 2006)

OH Come on.

Bonzi shouldn't be allowed to play until he has worked as hard as everyone else on the team. Realistically, if you were on the team, and someone who sat his fat arse at home in the preseason, doesn't come to the games to learn the system as best he can off the bench, has yet to practice with the team since his "disagreement" with the coach and for all intents and purposes doesn't show up for ANYTHING on time were playing ahead of you. Wouldn't you be ticked??

If JVG says, okay Bonzi... you're going to get 20 minutes in the game just because you're so darn pretty statistically that I can't possibly care if you work hard... what do you think the rest of those kids who have been busting thier arse for playing time are going to do. Slack off that's what.

How is that helping the team??

Bonzi best start showing up on time and making himself part of the team or he will be sitting on that stationary bike all season.


----------



## sky_123 (Aug 27, 2005)

HayesFan said:


> OH Come on.
> 
> Bonzi shouldn't be allowed to play until he has worked as hard as everyone else on the team. Realistically, if you were on the team, and someone who sat his fat arse at home in the preseason, doesn't come to the games to learn the system as best he can off the bench, has yet to practice with the team since his "disagreement" with the coach and for all intents and purposes doesn't show up for ANYTHING on time were playing ahead of you. Wouldn't you be ticked??
> 
> ...


you make a good point
attitude is everything.


----------



## chocolove (Apr 4, 2006)

never, bonzi isnt good enough to act like a jerk and still get PT


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

Do we honestly know what the real deal is behind this? Because I have not heard/read anything about it lately. 

We need Bonzi back in this lineup ASAP. Either Bonzi is being lazy, or JVG is just being a jerk. Because I find it hard to believe that Bonzi, who is in a contract year, is just sitting around and not wanting to play... This would be his chance to get him back out there to make $$$


----------



## HayesFan (Feb 16, 2006)

No, we don't know for sure.

But if he was sitting on the bench during the home games, don't you think they would mention it?

If he was improving and doing well, don't you think JVG would say yes he's working hard and is practicing with us in hopes of coming back soon?

There is more than likely always two sides of the story. But a ball player having an attitude is not uncommon. A coach not playing someone because of personal issues.. not a bright idea, especially when your every move is being scrutinized after last season.

So I tend to lean on the side of the "attitude" of a specific player being the problem.


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

OneBadLT123 said:


> Do we honestly know what the real deal is behind this? Because I have not heard/read anything about it lately.
> 
> We need Bonzi back in this lineup ASAP. Either Bonzi is being lazy, or JVG is just being a jerk. Because I find it hard to believe that Bonzi, who is in a contract year, is just sitting around and not wanting to play... This would be his chance to get him back out there to make $$$


the last concrete thing i heard about this was the bonzi flew into houston late and missed the first practice after thanksgiving. 

other than that i have heard he is working out by himself when the team is on the road, but he still hasnt practiced with the full team yet.


----------



## jdiggidy (Jun 21, 2003)

Agree with alot of the posts. Bonzi is not an All Star caliber player. He is however an above average bench player/sixth man and the Rockets really need to remind everyone that might be interested in the guy that he can still play.

If we do not showcase Bonzi then his trade value will be low and keeping him until the end of the year for just 2 million would end up being a waste because he will walk and we could've gotten something of value in return.


----------



## TDUBB (Mar 4, 2003)

http://www.kingsfans.com/forums/showthread.php?t=16623

Talked to one of my friends on the inside...

Yesterday Bonzi got pulled from practice and went upstairs to speak with some of the big wigs.

And now, he's confirmed that he wont be playing for the Rockets at all.

Not sure if they will cut him (doubt it)...but...the story will leak soon.

Whoops Bonzi.

*EDIT*

They are not going to cut him, but, he will not suit up for the Rockets and they will attempt to trade him in January when they are allowed to.


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

Until I see a better source I'll just take this as pure speculation... but yah what a disappointment. Lets trade him to the Knicks for Balkman or something.


----------



## ManiaC (Nov 14, 2004)

Hard to believe there is bonzi in our team right now..

but we are doing very good now without him, so trade him in the next window will be a better idea..
although its a pity he couldn't play for us


----------



## jdiggidy (Jun 21, 2003)

Assuming this is correct and he has stated he will not play for Houston, can't we fine him for something like conduct deterimental to the team?

Agreed, you definitely do not release him. At the next trade window we deal him away. Regardless of the fact that we only paid him 2 million, it is ashamed that we will be in a weak position when negotiating a trade.

Do you think Isiah would be smart enough to take JHo/Bonzi for QRich/Cato or QRich/Balkman?


----------



## sherwin (Mar 21, 2005)

Way to go JVG.


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

Wow. I wonder how T-Mac feels about this. Wasn't it T-Mac that talked Bonzi into coming to the Rockets?


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

If he is leaving lets hope we get someone in return for him. And when I mean someone I mean someone who can actually contribute.

I would like a point guard. Or a shooting guard/small forward type player(sixth man).


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

girllovesthegame said:


> Wow. I wonder how T-Mac feels about this. Wasn't it T-Mac that talked Bonzi into coming to the Rockets?


wasnt tmac that talked stro and DA into coming to the rockets.


long story short, tmac is an awful gm and this is why players arent suppose to run teams.


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

http://sports.yahoo.com/nba/recap?gid=2006120510



> Rockets coach Jeff Van Gundy continues to be vague about the status of offseason pickup Bonzi Wells, who's been inactive for the last 14 games. Van Gundy said Wells had a recent hamstring injury, but gave little more explanation why Wells hasn't been playing. "The less I say, the more likely it is to come to a positive conclusion," he said.


what the heck is that suppose to mean??


----------

